# Cinematography Reel



## Regs (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Can we start a discussion on how to prepare a cinematography reel for future applicants.I couldn't find any thread for this.

http://youtu.be/DZS4B2CR6mI

The following is the cinematography reel that I am submitting to various schools this year.I am not sure if this is good or not.Any comments or suggestions are welcome.

Thanks,
Regs


----------



## weezinsuffy (Mar 30, 2012)

I'd keep the high quality clips and cut out more of the lesser quality ones.  Try to get it down to 1:30 or less!  I don't think your body of work is large enough to justify 2:20...but MOST IMPORTANTLY

FIX YOUR ASPECT RATIO!  Your clips look distorted, dude.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 30, 2012)

I'd have to agree with weezinsuffy. you have footage only from 1 movie. it's not worth 2:20 minutes. Alot of cine reels I've seen are 1-2 minutes but they come from 5-8 different movies.
You should also avoid weak shots like the one that moves upwards as if you, the cinematographer, stood up. 
and there are a few shots that seem like the aspect ratio is off. you would wanna go through it again to adjust it. If your reel is about your composition, showing the wrong aspect ratio will only hurt you.


----------



## Regs (Mar 30, 2012)

Thnx a lot for the comments guys.I am working on fixing the aspect ratio and trying to reduce the length

Actually there are clips from 3 films.I have more shorts that I have done but some are comedy and may not suite the mood in the reel.So I never edited those shots into this also.

Regarding the low quality clips.All are standard definition with some taken using camcorders.I am not trying to concentrate on composition as Mike suggested.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 30, 2012)

composition is in regards on how the shots are placed and what goes in the planning of the shot, not the actual resolution.


----------



## Regs (Mar 30, 2012)

@Mike-Sorry,I meant I am trying to concentrate on composition of the frame and lighting and less on quality of the video.
I will share my reel after I rework on it.Thanks guys.


----------

